# Anova Cooler and Tri Tip



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2017)

Okay gonna try this again. Had a smaller Tri tip I pulled out and thawed the other day. It was peeled but I trimmed off more hard fat. Seasoned with pepper, chipotle powder and garlic powder.  Sealed it back up in a vac bag and let it sit overnight. 

































I have two of these coolers and only use one so I sacrificed the lid on this one. 2 1/2" hole saw to drill the hole. It's not a tight fit but good enough. Should help steam escape. I also drilled (4) 1/4" holes to also allow steam to escape. I can always plug them if needed. I read though that a tight seal isn't great for the machine. 


























Warming up. Going for 130, six hours then I will sear on hot grill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xray (Jan 21, 2017)

Looks like a good start Case! Hopefully you are more satisfied with the tri tip. 

I didn't get a chance to use mine today and the wife is requesting smoked meatloaf tomorrow. Who am I to argue? 

I like the cooler mod, I'm thinking of buying a hard plastic cambro at the restaurant supply store.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2017)

Xray said:


> Looks like a good start Case! Hopefully you are more satisfied with the tri tip.
> 
> I didn't get a chance to use mine today and the wife is requesting smoked meatloaf tomorrow. Who am I to argue?
> 
> I like the cooler mod, I'm thinking of buying a hard plastic cambro at the restaurant supply store.



How about Sous vide smoked meat loaf? I've seen Sous Vide meatloaf...


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 21, 2017)

I like the cooler idea! Looks like much more capacity than a pot, and the insulation is a plus....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> I like the cooler idea! Looks like much more capacity than a pot, and the insulation is a plus....



Seems to work good. I started with hot tap water and it didn't take long to get up to temp.


----------



## dls1 (Jan 21, 2017)

The tri tip looks good, and that's a nice job on adapting the cooler lid.

Your time and temps seem OK but, from the photos, it's hard to tell the size and how thick it is, especially at the blunt end. The thickness of a piece is a prime determinant in calculating the overall cooking time, but with a piece like a tri tip, you have to juggle a bit. When you pull it, take a small slice from that end to see if it suits you. If not, start slicing from the thinner pointy end to start, and bag and return the blunt end to the water bath to carry on.

Good luck.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2017)

dls1 said:


> The tri tip looks good, and that's a nice job on adapting the cooler lid.
> 
> Your time and temps seem OK but, from the photos, it's hard to tell the size and how thick it is, especially at the blunt end. The thickness of a piece is a prime determinant in calculating the overall cooking time, but with a piece like a tri tip, you have to juggle a bit. When you pull it, take a small slice from that end to see if it suits you. If not, start slicing from the thinner pointy end to start, and bag and return the blunt end to the water bath to carry on.
> 
> Good luck.



Once it's out of the bag it's going on the grill. So if it's not done, it will be after grilling! 

It's not very thick. 1 1/2"-2". 

My Anova timer is telling me I still have 4:45 minutes left on the 6 hours I programmed it for. . The timer started at 11:30 when the temp hit 130. Math isn't adding up...


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 21, 2017)

Step by step guide on how to make that exact cooler a sous vide cooler on anovas website. The cooler insulation helps as you can use more water than the anova is suggested for. Up to 33 gallons if I remember correctly. 

I did a tri tip in a pot last week cooler cooks I've seen were for larger roasts. 

Good luck! I took my tri tip to medium rare (130) and then browned the sides. It was lights out.


----------



## dls1 (Jan 21, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Once it's out of the bag it's going on the grill. So if it's not done, it will be after grilling!
> 
> It's not very thick. 1 1/2"-2".
> 
> My Anova timer is telling me I still have 4:45 minutes left on the 6 hours I programmed it for. . The timer started at 11:30 when the temp hit 130. Math isn't adding up...


Have you checked the water temp with another thermometer? If so, and it's good, go by your own math and contact Anova Monday. If it's not good, wing it on the grill to finish, and contact them.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2017)

dls1 said:


> Have you checked the water temp with another thermometer? If so, and it's good, go by your own math and contact Anova Monday. If it's not good, wing it on the grill to finish, and contact them.



Yes the water is spot on temp wise. 

The timer is not. As stated I set it for 6 hours. The timer started at 11:30. Right now I should have 1.5 hours left on the timer. It says I have 3:44 minutes left. Don't know!


----------



## xray (Jan 21, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> How about Sous vide smoked meat loaf? I've seen Sous Vide meatloaf...



I think I'll start a bit smaller, lol. How's that tri tip coming along?


----------



## b-one (Jan 21, 2017)

Cooler seems like a great idea,perfect for a brisket!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 21, 2017)

Cooler works great for prime rib, and briskets.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 21, 2017)

2 3/8 hole saw is what's needed for a tight fit.


----------



## b-one (Jan 21, 2017)

I was hoping to see some TT as I have none.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 22, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> 2 3/8 hole saw is what's needed for a tight fit.




But as mentioned, I wanted a bit of wiggle room, as it has been reported that too close of a fit isn't good for the unit. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 22, 2017)

The Tri Tip. 

It was good, but no better than what I've cooked without Sous Vide. 

My guests were happy. 

Guess I'll Try some steaks next. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 22, 2017)

i believe the anova website said to sand out the whole a bit for an exact fit. I'm assuming you saw this on that website. 

Tri tip looked great sailor! Taste and or texture wise it might not have been as good as other ways you've cooked it but that pic shows perfect medium rare pink up until the edges. I've found no other way to cook meat that evenly.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 22, 2017)

Sailor what is tapatalk? I've seen it on messages here but have no idea what it is.

Also were you using the 25qt or 33qt cooler?


----------



## b-one (Jan 22, 2017)

Looks tasty! Thanks for sharing looks like SV is not for me!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2017)

Sorry to hear your not real happy with your new SV!

Before you give up on it, try some veggies.

Fresh brussell sprouts, with butter & S&P is crazy good!

Just about any vegetable can be SV'd & they come out very good.

IMHO, better than any other method!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 22, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Sailor what is tapatalk? I've seen it on messages here but have no idea what it is.
> 
> Also were you using the 25qt or 33qt cooler?



Tapatalk is an app for posting on forums. I use it when I post photos because they post larger than the SMF mobile app.

It's the 23qt cooler.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks sailor.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 22, 2017)

DS,

Glad you at least enjoyed your cook. I’m certain you will get the kinks worked out. Although I use a Rube Goldberg setup, it was learned that cooking SV is more or less set it and forget it.

T


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 22, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> DS,
> Glad you at least enjoyed your cook. I’m certain you will get the kinks worked out. Although I use a Rube Goldberg setup, it was learned that cooking SV is more or less set it and forget it.
> 
> T



The Tri tip was good, but not over the top good. Honestly had better results smoking and grilling. 

Yeah I'm not sure how much Sous Vide we'll be doing. I'll try steak next I guess.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 22, 2017)

Looks pretty good to me!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 22, 2017)

Looks perfectly cooked to me


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 22, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> Looks pretty good to me!






hillbillyrkstr said:


> Looks perfectly cooked to me



Thank you! 

It was good, just not over the top good.


----------



## tropics (Jan 23, 2017)

Case thanks for the post and your honest opinion 

I love the color I am seeing but I think my meals are eye pleasing also.

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 23, 2017)

tropics said:


> Case thanks for the post and your honest opinion
> 
> I love the color I am seeing but I think my meals are eye pleasing also.
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!

I'll be trying more and reporting. Hopefully one of these cooks will be mind blowing over the top.


----------

